# Hi there folks



## Excelsis (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys, my name's Roger. I'm from switzerland.

Got a question for you all. I'm looking on getting a second hand TT. 2007 / 2008 2.0 DSG model.

I need some information on internal/external colours.

I would really like white both on the inside and outside. A bit like in these pics here :

http://www.autoscout24.ch/CarImages/546/91/5469181-4.jpg

http://www.autoscout24.ch/CarImages/546/91/5469181-1.jpg

Problem is I cant find the colour name. On this internet site it sais : ice blue. does this even exist ?

For the outside it's IBIS white, but i cant find any info for the seat colours.

Can anybody help out ? thanks so much guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome is that not Ice Blue? I don't think there is a white interior.


----------



## Excelsis (Sep 8, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome is that not Ice Blue? I don't think there is a white interior.


Hi thanks for your reply. Thants exactly my point. From what I know, a white interior does not exist. Don't tell me that these seats are custom made... :? :?

In your guys opinion, what colour suits a white exterior the best ? I'm thinkin of red.. or maybe mustang brown


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

black or grey would give a good contrast


----------

